# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte > SALIENCIA >  Presa y embalse de Saliencia.

## jlois

En el Parque de Somiedo, Asturias, podemos encontrarnos con un conjunto de lugares de impresionante valor paisajístico. Rodeados de montañas y formado por un grupo de valles que se han ido formando con sus respectivos ríos. El eje central podría muy bien ser el río Somiedo al que confluyen diferentes cursos fluviales. 

Estamos muy cerca de la población de Pola de Somiedo y es aquí dónde nos encontramos con el embalse de Saliencia, del río Saliencia, una presa muy peculiar por estar justo situada en la confluencia de este río con el antes referido , Somiedo. Una presa que sin ser de enormes proporciones o espectacular por su diseño, la he visto y me ha causado mucha curiosidad .

Se da la circunstancia de que es en este punto , en esta confluencia de los dos ríos, dónde también podemos observar la presa, también pequeña, de Somiedo, a la que me referiré en su hilo propio.

De la presa de Saliencia parte una canalización de unos cuatro kilómetros para alimentar la tubería forzada que alimentará la Central de La Riera.

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...0574#post40574

Pero vamos a los datos... Primero los proporcionados desde SEPREM...






> DATOS GENERALES
> 
> Nombre de la Presa:	SALIENCIA
> Otro Nombre:	
> En fase de:	Explotación
> Titular de la presa:	HIDROELECTRICA DEL CANTABRICO, S.A.
> Proyectista:	A. CABALLERO DE RODAS
> Categoría según riesgo:	C
> Fin de las obras:	31-12-1960
> ...


http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=955&p=37#





Mostraré a continuación un desglose en imágenes del entorno dónde se enclava la presa de Saliencia con una vista panorámica de derecha a izquierda...









Desembocando al río Somiedo...







Ha sido uno de los embalses que más me ha agradado ver , al estar ubicado en un entorno de extraordinaria belleza.

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias José Luis por traernos una maravilla más del norte.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Cada día me sorprendes más con tus aportaciones José Luis, solo puedo decirte un millón de gracias.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## juanlo

Otro mas que no estaba fotografiado. Gracias Jlois.

----------


## Batracio

Muy buen reportaje J Lois, 
Para lo pequeño que es este embalse resulta francamente difícil obtener una imagen de su totalidad.
Desde un antiguo camino que discurre por encima del río Somiedo, cuando la vegetación lo permite se divisa parte de la presa.





Puñeteros cables...




Saludos.

----------

